# Noisy motor on precious old MDF...please help.



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all.

I have a problem with my trusty old MDF, which is not quite as old as me but nearly!

Last week, while cleaning it, I was wiping the inside of the bean hopper but I accidentally picked up a cloth which was far too wet, and a few drops of water ran down into the grinding chamber. It was literally a few drops. Obviously I left it disconnected from the mains and dried it out. When dry I turned it on and to my horror the motor is making a right old racket! It was always completely silent before (without beans of course). It still grinds OK. I have stripped it completely down, and cleaned it thouroughly down to under the bottom burr carrier. There is nothing to cause such a noise, it is obvoiusly within the motor itself, so my guess is that the moisture has swollen up some ancient grind dust within the bearings of the motor.

Does anyone know if you can get into the motor itself to maybe clean and lubricate the bearings? Or any other ideas what might be an answer? Are they roller bearings and can you replace them?

I don't want to lose my precious grinder, it's gorgeous orange look cheers me up every morning, and it's quiet operation was really welcome. I think it's one of the very first, identified by a solid brass square cap holding the bottom burr carrier in place, not a hex nut. I should add, it's the direct drive motor, I can't find a replacement online. Please help! Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not familiar with that machine but from what you have said I think you may have had water get into the top bearing.

Being an older machine the grease in the bearing could well be dried out and the water getting in has corroded the ball's / race.

It is not usually possible to re-grease the bearings as they tend to be the sealed type.

The bearings will be of a standard type available from a bearing supplier or online.

I would suggest you strip it down, clean it out and replace the bearings.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Have in mind that this grinder has a reduction gear mechanism. The motor does not directly drive the bur.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

L&R said:


> Have in mind that this grinder has a reduction gear mechanism. *The motor does not directly drive the bur*.


Hi, actually, I believe it does. Mine is a very old, die-cast metal cased, heavy engineered thing of beauty, (which is why I don't want to lose it!) I believe the motor is an induction drive motor, and the rotational shaft directly drives the bottom burr assembly. It weighs an absolute ton and is silent in operation, unlike the later, gear-driven smaller motor variant. I will strip it down and take photos as I go for the forum, as I havent been able to find info online, so it may help others get to solve issues. I suspect the motor may have other issues even if I can get into it, like crumbling insulation inside due to it's age, and may therefore be beyond economic repair, but I will report back.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

davewuff said:


> Hi, actually, I believe it does. Mine is a very old, die-cast metal cased, heavy engineered thing of beauty, (which is why I don't want to lose it!) I believe the motor is an induction drive motor, and the rotational shaft directly drives the bottom burr assembly. It weighs an absolute ton and is silent in operation, unlike the later, gear-driven smaller motor variant. I will strip it down and take photos as I go for the forum, as I havent been able to find info online, so it may help others get to solve issues. I suspect the motor may have other issues even if I can get into it, like crumbling insulation inside due to it's age, and may therefore be beyond economic repair, but I will report back.


Photos please now and strip down:good:


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Photos please now and strip down:good:


I have ordered a little grinder to see me through, (can't live without coffee!) as soon as it arrives I will strip and hopefully repair the old girl. I'll post my findings.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I incidentally bought one of these and they have cast aluminum chassis and direct drive 155W brush-less motor. Definitely better construction than plastic ones. Gaggia MDF 1 was produced in 80-90 so really old grinders yet bombproof.







On the right is the old MDF.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I opened the grinder for the thorough clean up and was really surprised by the quality and the condition of the particular one. Definitely 50 quids delivered is worthwhile. MDF 1 was a great entry level home grinder ~ 25-30 year ago







. I am attaching more pictures of what I have found inside it.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> I opened the grinder for the thorough clean up and was really surprised by the quality and the condition of the particular one. Definitely 50 quids delivered is worthwhile. MDF 1 was a great entry level home grinder ~ 25-30 year ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the previous owner had already converted it to stepless. Don't forget to rewrap with ptfe tape so it'll keep it's setting without slipping.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

2 stoppers are on their places


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> 2 stoppers are on their places


Then remove them & convert to stepless  it's so much easier to dial your beans in when you can stop between numbers.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Then remove them & convert to stepless  it's so much easier to dial your beans in when you can stop between numbers.


I pulled a few shots and they were perfect straight away, I don't feel the need of stepless for now.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Well the great news is that the bearings can be changed! I have replaced mine, and at the same time cleaned and lubricated the motor and all other parts. Now my grinder is as good as new and working beautifully. Here's a few pics, starting with stripdown and then build-up..






ah, I can only attach 5 photos per post. I'll add a few more below


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Old good machines they were built to last and to be repaired, if necessary.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

I should add that there is only one roller bearing, the bottom bearing is simply a lubricated brass bush, packed with wadding. Just add a few drops of oil to the wadding.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

So now she is back together and quiet as a mouse. Very happy. Hope that helps. regards, Dave


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you got it fixed and back up running smoothly. The bearings did look a bit knacked:whistle: Coffee probably tastes better for a good clean as well


----------



## tamamma (Jan 28, 2020)

davewuff said:


> View attachment 23986
> 
> 
> Hi Thank you, but how do you removed this central squared bolt? I had issues trying to remove it and when I've forced it the internal screw has broken
> ...


----------



## tamamma (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Thank you, but how do you removed this central squared bolt? I had issues trying to remove it and when I've forced it the internal screw has broken 

Should I had turn it clockwise instead of ordinary ancticlockwise?

Another question is how to remove the beraring? I don't know how to extract the crankshaft.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2021)

I have the same question about the square bolt. Usually the bolt will go loose when turned opposite the direction of the motor.

It seems I can just barely make out the direction of the thread from the photo above. But, it would be nice to get a conformation of whether or not this is left hand thread.

Also, is this grinder Ferrari red?!?! I love 90's Italian design!


----------

